# stable



## skye (Mar 14, 2007)

Well at the moment I have one pony, and one coming soon, perhaps. He's a cob ,he's twenty and can no longer be ridden. He came from a local horse charity... almost went for dog meat. I love him to bits, he lives in a small stable in my yard


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

well done on you! you must feel so proud, saving a horse like that.


----------

